# Adzuki beans?



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Was just out at the local bulk barn picking up some of my "extras" for the pigeons. Mung beans, pot barley, flax seed and green peas and I came across a bean called Adzuki beans. They look a bit like mung beans but about twice the size and are a maroon colour. 

Anybody know if these are ok to give to the pigeons or even if they will like them?

Thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here's some stuff about sprouting beans and such which suggests they are OK for at least that use:



> For your sprouts there are many ways to go about it. You can buy pre-mixed formulas of grains, seeds and legumes or mix your own. We have done it both ways. China Prairie has a very good mix, plus most any other item you would need to do your sprouts. Most bird stores or feed stores will have a sprout mix. If you feed a seed mix to your bird you can use it, if it does not have coloring or pellets in it. If your seed mix does not sprout then it is old and should not be fed in any form to your birds.
> 
> This is a list of the ingredients in China Prairie's sprout mix: Hulled Sunflower seed, Whole Yellow Corn, Whole Oat, Brown Rice, Hi Pro Wheat Berry, Whole Green Pea, Garbanzo(chickpea), Mung Bean, Buckwheat, Millet, Fenugreek, Pumpkin Seed, Sesame Seed, Quinoa, Radish Seed, Mustard Seed, Red Clover Seed.
> 
> ...


John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you John

Sometimes you never know if an "innocent" food item might be harmful to our pigeons. Adzuki beans are foreign to me, never ever heard of them until today and I've never eaten them myself. I'll add them to my pigeon mix then and see how it goes


Thanks,


----------

